# Auto ISO Exposure Compensation



## j-nord (Apr 15, 2016)

Does anyone know which bodies have Auto ISO exposure compensation or a reasonable work around? I am referring specifically to setting the aperture and shutter and letting the meter auto select an ISO but then manually compensate for the exposure. I seem to recall Auto ISO exposure compensation on the 7D (or some sort of useful workaround). I don't believe the 5DIII nor the 6D have this capability despite being an easy software addition for Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 15, 2016)

The 1D X does, I use it quite frequently. IIRC, also the 5Ds/R and 7DII.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 15, 2016)

This is my default mode with both the 1DX, 5DSR and 7DII. On the 5DIII I still shot mostly in manual, but I had to change either ISO, f-stop or shutter speed to compensate. With auto ISO, as far as I know, your only option is to accept the camera´s metering.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 16, 2016)

The 80D has it as well.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 

Thinking harder, I guess I must have used the 7D in shutter priority/high shutter/auto ISO/exposure compensation and thus always forced the widest aperture which is what I wanted with the lens I was using. Unfortunately that won't work with the 300f4 which I usually stop down.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 7, 2017)

Old post, but did any of the new APS-C cameras this year get this feature? M5/T7i/77D? I'm guessing the 6Dii and 5Div got it, but above my price range.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2017)

KevinP said:


> Old post, but did any of the new APS-C cameras this year get this feature? M5/T7i/77D? I'm guessing the 6Dii and 5Div got it, but above my price range.



My M6 applies EC in M mode with Auto ISO.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 8, 2017)

The 5D mark IV will allow exposure compensation in Auto ISO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2017)

My 5D MK IV and my SL2 allow EC in Manual with auto ISO set, so its now a standard feature for new models.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 9, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My 5D MK IV and my SL2 allow EC in Manual with auto ISO set, so its now a standard feature for new models.



Thanks everyone. That's good news.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 9, 2017)

the 7D2 can do it by setting up the ISO to auto and
for me I customize the "SET" button as Exposure Compensation functionality.

So in Manual mode, I would set the aperture and shutter values and compensate the exposure after chimping the 1st test shot


----------

